# from where to buy Nite-Ize IQ switch



## ViReN (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

This refers to a long pending project.... MiniMag AA Project till now I have collected following things

1) Mini Mag 2AA
2) Built some copper Heat Sinks, got Good IMS Reflectors (both 17 and 20 mm)
3) Got Protected AA Li-Ion Cells from AW
4) Awaiting *K2* from PhotonFanatic
5) Awaiting Dummy AA from AW
6) *Nite-Ize IQ switch --- PENDING (where to buy?) Link*

Cost wise, all this should be well below $40 Mark and yet it would be an _*ULTIMATE miniMag AA for me*_ 

Thanks in Advance
ViReN


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think they just announced that they'd be available in April.

Personally, I can't wait to get a couple, too!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2006)

I know lighthound will carry them and i imagine pocketlights will as well. I'm wary of them being able to handle high amounts of current, but i'll definitely be picking some up if they can.


----------



## ViReN (Feb 15, 2006)

it doesent matter if it handles high amount of current or not.... what matters is the Price  at less than $9 .... it is cheapest Intelegent Switch available in market... what's more interesting is that it will work by just plugging in to the tail (no need of any additional things) ... it takes current from -ve of battery through +ve and it does all things with these 2 connections only !!! 



```
(Bulb)
|--------------MMMM------------(+ve)
|                                                |
|                                                |
|                                           Batteries
|                                                |
|                                                |
|-----------IQ--Switch-----------(-ve)
```


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2006)

It *does* matter if it handles high current/voltage. Once you make a switch intelligent, all bets are off.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know how much current the transistor/fet/etc that it has in there can handle. Try pulling 1 amp to a high powered luxeon and it may fry!


----------



## parnass (Feb 15, 2006)

Will the new IQ tail cap have a lanyard hole?

(There's another thread on the same topic and I just posed the same question there, too.)


----------



## greenLED (Feb 15, 2006)

yes, it does


----------



## dougmccoy (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if its water resistant? I use my modified Mag for work and it wouldl have to endure all weathers!

Doug


----------



## greenLED (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:


> It *does* matter if it handles high current/voltage. Once you make a switch intelligent, all bets are off.



Here's a link to the spec sheets so you have more info to discuss the electrical technicalities of the switch.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm looking at the pictures right now...not seeing a hole for a larnyard. Is it attached on the outside?


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like it can handle an amp. I don't see that cutting it for lux3 sammies.


----------



## C4LED (Feb 15, 2006)

dougmccoy said:


> Does anyone know if its water resistant? I use my modified Mag for work and it wouldl have to endure all weathers!
> 
> Doug



Excellent question! And, is it metal or plastic?


----------



## ViReN (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:


> It *does* matter if it handles high current/voltage. Once you make a switch intelligent, all bets are off.



If you see the other products in the IQ Series developed orignaly by http://www.azoteq.co.za

you might see that they have high power InCand's being controlled...

When one designs a product, they usually design it for multiple use (example handle higher currents) up to 1 Amp should be a normal thing... (although this is just a speculation)... 

my intention to drive Lux K2 is at 350 mA ... and i am dead sure that it can handle that current. (i have refered to product datasheets available at www.azoteq.co.za)

only time will tell how things work  .... alternately i can add 1, 2, 5 or 10 Ohm Resistor to reduce the current


----------



## edakoppo (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I know lighthound will carry them...



??? I thought Lighthound was getting rid of all M*gs and accessories? Where did you hear this? Just curious.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 16, 2006)

From john (lighthound). He's still carrying accessories.


----------



## edakoppo (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool--thanks.


----------



## Connor (Feb 16, 2006)

Will the IQ switch fit everything the Kroll switch does?
I would love to pop one of those into my ARC LS with 2xAA tube ..

-Connor


----------



## greenLED (Feb 16, 2006)

yes, it has an attachment point 

yes, it's waterproof

it has the same threads (metal, BTW) as a minimag (=kroll) so it should fit anywhere we use the kroll

it's still unproven whether it'll work w/Lux drop-ins (they told me @ SHOT that they would but I couldn't check myself - no sammie on me)


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 16, 2006)

Now that's a great idea, Conner. I would definitely get one to use with my Arc LS, too. I eagerly await their arrival.

Geoff


----------



## ViReN (Feb 17, 2006)

if it clicks... at $9 .. its gonna be a HIT in market... 

who else has this kinda switch and simplicity ....  and the price .. of course


----------



## Dallas_Dave (Feb 17, 2006)

Augh, I thought I was done playing with my Mini [email protected]'s... Who ever said "Necessity is the Mother of Invention" was wrong... apparently the mother of invention is a Flash-a-holic


----------



## ViReN (Feb 17, 2006)

Good News... this Switch is supposed to handle *1 Ampre Current*....

Here'z Proof  as seen from http://www.azoteq.co.za/Electronic_Innovation.html

App Brief: http://www.azoteq.co.za/data_sheets/pdf/AZB015X_brief_ver1.1.pdf
DataSheet: http://www.azoteq.co.za/data_sheets/pdf/AZB0150_ver1.6.pdf


----------



## markdi (Feb 17, 2006)

so it should work with a stock arc ls2 premium right ?


----------



## ViReN (Feb 17, 2006)

i guess so.....


----------



## greenLED (Feb 17, 2006)

the threads are metalic, and the same as the ones in a minimag (=kroll). Thus, it should fit in an LS clicky. As to whether it'll work properly, we're still  Same applies to WayneY's sammies.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone know if the boards will be available by themselves or are they OE only?


----------



## markdi (Feb 19, 2006)

up to 8 volts and 1 amp

looks like it would work on my arc ls3

or any other 6 volt 8 watt or less light 

kool


----------



## Morelite (Feb 19, 2006)

Does this have a momentary feature, like partially depressed for momentary before clicking to a constant on setting?


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 20, 2006)

The metal threads might have sold it for me, this may mean a metal body as well. Now, right when it was released they had a chart that described the runtimes not only for Stock/NI insert but also for the upcoming colored NI LEDS. The red had some insane runtimes, and the green and blue seemed to match up with white. This makes me trust the little LED in the button of this thing for power conservation. May rule it out as an EDC due to the blinking, but in an emergency situation or just a general blackout, that thing looks like it will make me feel a lot safer.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 20, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> This makes me trust the little LED in the button of this thing for power conservation. May rule it out as an EDC due to the blinking, but in an emergency situation or just a general blackout, that thing looks like it will make me feel a lot safer.



I forget the exact number of years (years!!!) the Nite-Ize rep said the red blinking LED would work - no worries about discharging the batteries on my part. Something I've forgotten to mention is that you actually have to twist the head of the minimag (as if turning it on) for the switch to work. Twist the head to the normal "off" position, the switch receives no power... no wasted batts. :naughty:


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 20, 2006)

...Genius...they even figured in long-term storage and low profile carry! 
I have to admit, Nite Ize has me won over. I'm currently planning on buying all three color LEDS, a couple full size Mag drop-ins, a MM magnetic clip to keep my gear locker organized, and probably another Pock-its just for sport.


----------



## xochi (Feb 20, 2006)

I was pretty psyched about the blinking LED. Good darkness location is hard to find. 

I had an Arc , a Lionheart an HDS and a 4 dollar plastic flashlight from a grocery store that had a flashing red LED. Although the light from the plastic light wasn't that great, the flashing red LED is my favorite form of darkness location. Trits are great and if they weren't so easy to break I'd prefer them, until then, a frugal flashing secondary LED is the bees knees.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 20, 2006)

I just pray Lowe's will carry it, I have a gift card there and four and counting Mini Mags that would benefit from a few of these. If anyone has ever spent a night in a blackout, they'll know how hard it can be to turn off your light to sleep in a blacked out neighborhood. Sure, this is a nifty little gadget, this is the answer to my blackout/emergency prayers. A few of these combined with the colored LEDS I'm getting, I'll finally be happy with my emergency setup. Combined with the variable power options and strobes to preserve the batteries, these Mags I'm making may just keep this apartment lit for a few nights without changing batteries. And once I fine-tune this stock of rechargables I'm putting together, I'll feel even better off.


----------



## AuroraLite (Feb 21, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I forget the exact number of years (years!!!) the Nite-Ize rep said the red blinking LED would work - no worries about discharging the batteries on my part. Something I've forgotten to mention is that you actually have to twist the head of the minimag (as if turning it on) for the switch to work. Twist the head to the normal "off" position, the switch receives no power... no wasted batts. :naughty:



At first, I too was wondering the same question--whether the user could turn off the locator by choice. And now it seems like it is a non-issue, and a be-all end-all switch for all sammie users. 

Definitely one of the most exciting MM accessory products of the year! Really looking forward to it. :wow: :rock:


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 21, 2006)

*greenLED* wrote: _" you actually have to twist the head of the minimag (as if turning it on) for the switch to work. Twist the head to the normal "off" position, the switch receives no power... "_

Unfortunately this defeats the advantage of a clicky - 
one still needs to twist the head to turn ON.

If I keep the light at prefered focus and use the clicky - 
that locator LED will always be ON.

So it's either use the advantage of the clicky with the locator LED ON,
or turn the locator LED OFF and revert back to having to twist the head.

It's not so much the worry of battery drain via the locator LED - but the fact that the light is always blinking - which is going to attract unwanted attention in some situations.

I do understand for a kept at home light for blackouts this would be ideal - but to carry the light around with it blinking is not. 
Twisting the head off to defeat the LED means the MiniMag has just reverted back to being a twisty head - 
and one might have the clicky set to OFF 
so one also has to click the light on - 
so a "two-stage" switch of the worst kind.......

_EDIT to add - just remembered that carrying the MiniMag in its standard holster will basically cover up the blinking LED - _
_so this might not be such an issue for some._

However I am still interested in it for a kept at home light.

But will look for reports on its clicky feel/action - since the clicky tailswitch for their Nite-Ize LED Drop-in for MiniMag 2AA has a terrible action/feel - please see that linked thread - posts #*23* , #*27* , #*28* , #*29* , #*30* (all direct links to individual posts)

Note: I see on the Nite-Ize page on the IQ Switch it says "*Shipping February '06*"


----------



## greenLED (Feb 21, 2006)

Unknown, the NiteIze IQ switch has a completely different button material and design than the tailswitch that comes with their LED drop-ins. They're two completely different animals. The IQ switch is made out of some kind of transparent material (?) and is really smooth to operate.

The blinking red LED is *tiny*, and the sides of the switch are covered (which allows tailstand and protects the switch) - I highly doubt the blinking red LED would attract attention in the dark, unless you were looking for it (as in a drawer, etc.). In addition, as you said, it'll most likely be covered by a hoslter.


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 21, 2006)

After looking at the spec sheets it looks like we may not be able to override the Auto-Off function. If that's true then I'm not going to be able to run these on low in candle mode like I had hoped..... :mecry:


----------



## greenLED (Feb 21, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> After looking at the spec sheets it looks like we may not be able to override the Auto-Off function. If that's true then I'm not going to be able to run these on low in candle mode like I had hoped..... :mecry:



MrLight, the switch is programmed to blink an alert pattern before performing the Auto-off routine. Press the button after the alert blinking, and the 14.5 minute countdown sequence is reset.


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 21, 2006)

I had hoped to use these as electric candles (on Low, Nite Ize LED) for all night, or days at a time during power outages. Resetting timers every 14.5 minutes wouldn't be convenient. It appears the Permanent On function is there in the circuit, but not accessible using a single switch (if I'm reading the PDF spec sheets right).


----------



## bguy (Feb 21, 2006)

So, despite the little issues, I'd still like to get at least 1, maybe more. What are the odds someone can do a group buy of these in bulk without the extra plastic packaging (seems a waste)? I'd think someone could easily distribute a couple hundred here.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> It appears the Permanent On function is there in the circuit, but not accessible using a single switch (if I'm reading the PDF spec sheets right).


An SWA sequence pattern can do it OR an SWC activation can do it. I guess I'm not seeing what makes you think a single switch can't turn it off.

I will caveat this by saying, I have no idea how the Nite switch will operate, but I do plan on harvesting the circuitry for other uses.


----------



## Melchior (Feb 21, 2006)

I read the spec. and is said something to the effect of:

"pressing the SWA switch on then off and on again in 2 seconds will override the 7.5 min shutdown"

So you might have to 'double' click the switch to keep it on. But Nite Ize has altered it already, so who knows how it will operate.


----------



## wwglen (Feb 21, 2006)

Melchior said:


> I read the spec. and is said something to the effect of:
> 
> "pressing the SWA switch on then off and on again in 2 seconds will override the 7.5 min shutdown"
> 
> So you might have to 'double' click the switch to keep it on. But Nite Ize has altered it already, so who knows how it will operate.



Yes BUT the nitize module allows varrying levels of intensity. According to the spec that is controlled by SWB not SWA.

SWA and SWC control continious power on.

wwglen


----------



## Russell52 (Feb 21, 2006)

A little off topic here,but I emaile those niteize fools twice for details on there mag light led upgrade,For such info as led type/wattage But have not gotten a response,What do you guys think those leds will be? pr 1 watters?

Cant wait for the Iq myself  And there mag led's if there worth a crap..

Russ


----------



## ViReN (Feb 22, 2006)

Switch can take 1 Amp easily and work between 0 - 8 volts... so... this means it can easily handle Lux III DD'd especially the K Binned ones...


----------



## ViReN (Feb 24, 2006)

.... 



> Virendra,
> 
> The IQ Switch will be available in early April. We don’t even have any samples at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViReN (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.flashflight.com/ (related to IQ Switch)


----------



## Bozzlite (Feb 24, 2006)

I have ordered 3 of these Nite eyez IQ switches from Tradingpostsupply.com.
the price was $6.33 each. Fortunately, they have a $15.00 minimum order so that was my excuse to get 3.

This is actually a pre-order since they say  the expected ship date is April 15th.


----------



## rayearth (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but this unit likely will not work in stock form for LED mods. On page three of the spec sheet it states:

1.1 Operation (Continue)
Due to the high threshold voltage of some LEDs it is advised that the AZB0152 is used in 3-wire mode (Fig1-
2D). The AZB0152 can be ordered with a mask selectable 3-wire interface, GND, PWR and LOAD (Fig1-
2D) providing the same functions as in 2-wire interface.

The way this item works is pretty clever, but not so good for any LED mod. It momentarily disconnects the bulb from the battery. During that brief interval, the device is powered up from the battery with the bulb acting as a resistor. It then reconnects the load. Repeat. Since all the leds cause high voltage drops, the circuit will likely not get enough residual voltage (bettery - Vf of LED) to operate, hence the need of a third connection. Unless one has an incredibly thin, but insulated wire to snake up the battery chamber, count this device out for LED users. I'm not sure how convertor boards will react - it depends on the circuit.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 25, 2006)

rayearth said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but this unit likely will not work in stock form for LED mods.


 What in the heck did they think we were going to use it for anyway?!


----------



## rayearth (Feb 25, 2006)

It is likely aimed at the general public who want a smarter incandescent flashlight. I don't see this thing too far because those who want a better light will likely prefer LED based ones.


----------



## Bozzlite (Feb 25, 2006)

rayearth said:


> It is likely aimed at the general public who want a smarter incandescent flashlight. I don't see this thing too far because those who want a better light will likely prefer LED based ones.


 
Well, there goes my $18.99! I can't believe the IQ switch won't work with LEDs. I will have absolutely no use for the 3 that I "pre ordered" if they don't.
Perhaps as stocking stuffers for my brothers in law next Christmas. If they kept the MiniMags I gave them last year. Somebody please tell us it ain't true.


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 25, 2006)

The packaging on their website has run times for the Nite Ize LED dropin with the IQ Switch, so it obviously works with their LED mod. Are you talking about Lux mods not working?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I sure hope they work with LEDs' It would be a great addition to my TLE-5 Ministar2 drop in....


----------



## greenLED (Feb 25, 2006)

rayearth said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but this unit likely will not work in stock form for LED mods. On page three of the spec sheet it states:



:huh2: It works just fine with their own LED-drop ins, and the rep I spoke with at SHOT said it should be no different with the Opalec NewBeam.

The issue continues to be, though: will it work with Luxeon-based drop-ins such as the ones from the Shoppe, Lambda, or other custom sources? :shrug: I'll give up hope when I try it myself and it doesn't work.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 25, 2006)

I imagine it won't work with the Mag-brand LEDs as well...dang.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2006)

That would be really stupid for them to limit it from working from various drop-in LED mods, given that their other products already cater to that modding market. 

As *greenLED* keeps implying, the largest market for this will be people who mod the stock MiniMag, including their own nite-eze LED...which means it will work with at least some drop-in LED's. In any case, we will see soon....and there might even be a way to mod their switch.


----------



## voodoogreg (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess we will have to wait and see. I hoping it would be cool in my LSH-P. VDG


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 21, 2006)

Auto-Off feature is being removed!

The following is my email exchange with NiteIze about the Auto-Off timer that I personaly don't like.


Subject: Suggestion for NiteIze IQ switch

I realize your IQ switch isn’t even for sale yet, but I just wanted to point out one little change that would expand the usefulness of this very handy product. If there is any way someone could disable the 14.5 minute Auto-Off timer many of us would be very happy. It seems kind of strange that you are introducing additional low power modes (giving more that 100 hours on a single set of batteries) which would make this the perfect electric candle in power outage type of situations, yet at the same time you introduce a non-bypassable 14.5 minute Auto-Off timer? Also the strobe modes would allow for a very handy signal or warning beacon which could run for more than 150 continuous hours, yet you force a 14.5 minute Auto-Off timer? I suspect you must have disabled this timer during any runtime tests since it would have required the Auto-Off timer to be reset over 600 times just for the Slow strobe test….. I suspect that their will be more discussion of this on the Candle Power Forums once these switches are available and people start running into this limitation, but I wanted to give you a heads up before you get inundated by complaints. 

Robert Bullock (Known on CPF as Mr_Light)

Dear Robert,

Thank you for your interest in Nite Ize products. I hope you enjoyed viewing our new website. For your reference, we are removing the auto-off timer on the IQ switch. Your support of Nite Ize products is greatly appreciated. Please let me know if you have any additional questions and I would be happy to assist you.

Best regards,

Cari Allen

Nite Ize, Inc.
[email protected]
800-678-6483


----------



## ViReN (Mar 21, 2006)

it could be that in their software, they could first check if the light is in Stable ON mode then they use a AutoOff Mode as Active... and if the flight is in Beacon mode then they could use AutoOff Mode as NotActive...

may be we convey this to them?


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

What? Auto-off is now nonexistant? I thought it was a pretty nifty feature... turn off the light when you fall asleep reading or something and also help you keep track of time...


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm with Carrot. If it was disable-able, it'd be a better feature.
But I'd rather not have it at all, if it was all or nothing.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for inquiring, Mr_Light. The Auto-off could be by-passed, as the light blinked a couple of times before shutting off. Pressing the button during this pre-shut-down routine would reset the timer. Personally, I thought it was a neat idea - the end of dead batteries in the trusty 'ol minimag (known for its ability to turn itself on inside a pack). The best of 2 worlds would be to program a sequence to make the shut-off optional.


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed, "The best of 2 worlds would be to program a sequence to make the shut-off optional."


----------



## dca2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Auto-off gone?  This was one of the neater features--I need that for my 2 year old!


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 21, 2006)

Since there packaging and web site now is advertizing this feature I suspect the initial ones will have this feature enabled. Notice how they said "For your reference, we are removing the auto-off timer on the IQ switch." , not it's gone. If you get one of the initial ones released I am sure this feature will still be there. If in doubt send a note to NitIze and ask them. I got a response within hours.


----------



## ViReN (Mar 21, 2006)

April is coming near... (they had said this will be available by April)

ViReN


----------



## Coop (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of a webshop that is taking pre-orders on the IQ-switch and the colored LED drop ins? I saw Tradingpostsupply.com mentioned earlier in this thread, but I can't find the IQ-switch on their site (plus I don't think they ship international).


----------



## scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally, I'm glad to see the auto-off feature go. I can see using the flashing mode as a road flare, or as a beacon for when I wander away from a campsite. The auto-off feature just doesn't work for this. 

Scott


----------



## flashlight (Mar 28, 2006)

From another thread, saw it on sale at www.brighterlight.co.uk but currently out of stock.

Lighthound.com should have it once it's available as well.


----------



## Ralf (Mar 28, 2006)

ViReN said:


> it doesent matter if it handles high amount of current or not.... what matters is the Price  at less than $9 .... it is cheapest Intelegent Switch available in market... what's more interesting is that it will work by just plugging in to the tail (no need of any additional things) ... it takes current from -ve of battery through +ve and it does all things with these 2 connections only !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Viren,

even I have read the datasheets from the IQswitch origninal developers 
I can't figure out how this should work. I think there is a uC device that
needs some power, but on the other hand there should be no significant
voltage drop at the IQ-Switch ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Coop (Mar 28, 2006)

flashlight said:


> From another thread, saw it on sale at www.brighterlight.co.uk but currently out of stock.



Saw that too, but when you add the Item to the shoppingcart it shows up as a led upgrade... 

Oh well, they should be available from today, so lets hope the local dealers start selling them soon...


----------



## flashlight (Mar 28, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Saw that too, but when you add the Item to the shoppingcart it shows up as a led upgrade...
> 
> Oh well, they should be available from today, so lets hope the local dealers start selling them soon...



Yeah, and also saw someone post that he had bought & received one already too. :shrug:


----------



## ViReN (Mar 28, 2006)

there is a possibility to add a high value resistance across the LED terminals to power the uC 

these will be available sometime this month.


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 28, 2006)

I just talked to the people at Diamond LED who have the IQ Switch IN STOCK and ready to ship at the following web address.


http://www.quality-items-flashlights.com/product_info.php/info/p11766_NiteIze-Tail-Cap-I-Q--Switch-for-MiniMag--reg--AA-Flashlights----5-Light-Modes.html


----------



## Coop (Mar 28, 2006)

Holy mother of...


I was about to order, when I saw the shipping charges... for non-US orders you have a choice of $55 or $59 shippingcosts... UPS only... 


Maybe someone can forward a nite-ize IQ switch + nite-ize red led drop in to me?? Please PM me if you are willing to do so... 


...it's hard being a flashaholic in europe...


----------



## flashlight (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I just talked to the people at Diamond LED who have the IQ Switch IN STOCK and ready to ship at the following web address.
> 
> 
> http://www.quality-items-flashlights.com/product_info.php/info/p11766_NiteIze-Tail-Cap-I-Q--Switch-for-MiniMag--reg--AA-Flashlights----5-Light-Modes.html



Can anyone organise a group buy maybe?


----------



## Ralf (Mar 29, 2006)

*How does the Nite-Ize IQ switch work?*



ViReN said:


> there is a possibility to add a high value resistance across the LED terminals to power the uC
> 
> these will be available sometime this month.



But then there have to be the high value resistance and the powerswitch
in parallel, which means equal voltage at the switch and the uC. And for
a switch you want to have more or less 0V Voltage drop (?) ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## ViReN (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: How does the Nite-Ize IQ switch work?*

Ralf,

I believe, all that switch requires is a few uA of current to stay in operation, the high value resistance will allow the current flow and when light is in ON mode, it will not affect the curret flowing through the LED as LED will offer 'less' resistance for current to flow.

the LED in switch 'off' mode does not provide the current required because of diode PN Junction


----------



## dca2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I just talked to the people at Diamond LED who have the IQ Switch IN STOCK and ready to ship at the following web address.
> 
> 
> http://www.quality-items-flashlights.com/product_info.php/info/p11766_NiteIze-Tail-Cap-I-Q--Switch-for-MiniMag--reg--AA-Flashlights----5-Light-Modes.html


If you check the website now, this item has a shipping time of 2 weeks. continues


----------



## flashlight (Mar 30, 2006)

dca2 said:


> If you check the website now, this item has a shipping time of 2 weeks. continues



Can a pre-order be placed or group buy organised for us deprived international CPFers please? :candle:


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 1, 2006)

I just checked the NiteIze web site to discover that the ETA is now MID MAY! I suspect when I called the Diamond Flashlight site they must have confused the old on-off Nite-Ize switch when they said they had them in stock ready to ship... I am now wondering if they will indeed remove the auto-off timer before they ship the intitial switches.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 1, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I just checked the NiteIze web site to discover that the ETA is now MID MAY! I suspect when I called the Diamond Flashlight site they must have confused the old on-off Nite-Ize switch when they said they had them in stock ready to ship... I am now wondering if they will indeed remove the auto-off timer before they ship the intitial switches.


----------



## 91101 (Apr 1, 2006)

dca2 said:


> If you check the website now, this item has a shipping time of 2 weeks. continues



And a shipping COST of $11.26. That's just nuts... I just bought a ~$200 tool set off of Sears.com and the shipping was $11.50 for 21lbs.


----------



## 91101 (Apr 2, 2006)

I suggest you look at www.lighthound.com they don't show them yet but when they do your shipping will probably be more like $6 not $60... :sigh: They have a $2 international shipping surcharge...



MayCooper said:


> Holy mother of...
> 
> 
> I was about to order, when I saw the shipping charges... for non-US orders you have a choice of $55 or $59 shippingcosts... UPS only...
> ...


----------



## flashlight (Apr 2, 2006)

91101 said:


> I suggest you look at www.lighthound.com they don't show them yet but when they do your shipping will probably be more like $6 not $60... :sigh: They have a $2 international shipping surcharge...



I think I'll do just that. 

Now all we need to do is  :candle:


----------



## David_Web (Apr 2, 2006)

As far as I understand it Lighthound will have anything between 0 and 5$ international shipping (exept a few big products)
Yes that means free shipping for some products.
Atleast that't how I understand it.

And about IQ. I will defenetly look this one up, (after the reviews have rolled in)


----------



## Bozzlite (Apr 2, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Does anyone know of a webshop that is taking pre-orders on the IQ-switch and the colored LED drop ins? I saw Tradingpostsupply.com mentioned earlier in this thread, but I can't find the IQ-switch on their site (plus I don't think they ship international).


 
I believe that I had mentioned that Tradingpost supply was taking pre-orders. I ordered 3 of them on 12 Feb, but now when I go to the web site, the IQ switches are no where to be found.

I have an email in to them requesting the status. Maybe these switches are just an internet myth, LOL. A big hoax. Naw....

Will post again when I hear from them.


----------



## Bozzlite (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry, somehow my previous message got posted twice.


----------



## Bozzlite (Apr 3, 2006)

The latest info I have from the email between Tradingpostsupply and myself is that the ship date for these switches has been moved to May 5th. This is due to a change being made to the product. 

I am going to assume that it is because of the removal of the 15 minute auto-off timer feature. 

Oh well, eagerly awaiting May 5th.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 4, 2006)

I got this reply direct from Nite Ize -

Thank you for your interest in Nite Ize products. I hope you enjoyed
viewing our new website. Some new products you might find of interest
are AA MagLite L.E.D. Upgrade Kits in red, blue and green - as well as
upgrade kits for the C and D cell MagLites - which will be available
next month. The IQ Switch, available later this month, enables
flashlight operation at three different power levels, as well as two
different strobe levels. You can read more about these products on our
website: 


http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=110


http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=127


http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=125



I look forward to sending you our newsletter, once available. Your
support of Nite Ize products is greatly appreciated. Please let me know
if you have any questions and I would be happy to assist you.


Best Regards,


Cari Allen
Nite Ize, Inc.
[email protected]
800-678-6483


----------



## MattK (Apr 5, 2006)

As you know must know it's not in stock anywhere yet.

I placed an order in January for them so I know i'm just about first in line. I'm now hearing 1st week of May from my NiteIze rep.

We'll be adding a preorder item links for the IQ switch as well as the red and green conversion kits by Friday April 7th - check this page for the items:
http://batteryjunction.com/nipr.html

I think the IQ, red and green kits will all be $7.95

We ship internationally every day, rates vary by weight/destination but typically the first 16 ounces is $15-20...so order more than 1 thing! All packages are shipped insured. 

Standard domestic ground service starts at about $5.

Best,
/MattK
Inova T5 on sale for 
$64.95 
$1 CR123A's


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 11, 2006)

It appears the IQ switch has disappeared from the NiteIze web site! This makes me think they really are going to remove the Auto-Off feature before the release. That being the case they need to change the WEB site, packaging, and all associated literature...... I am hoping that the feature is still there, just able to be bypassed.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 20, 2006)

Hopefully Magmite doesn't change the design of their new LED Mini Mags coming out so you can replace the tailcap with the IQ switch. 

The new Minimag LED will allow the LED beam to be focused, where as the Nite-IZE drop in LED doesn't.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 20, 2006)

BTW the Nite-IZE site still mentions the 14.5 minute auto-off timer. Hopefully this will be able to be disabled somehow, because it will render a flashlight useless if you are working on something not able to reach the flashlight to turn it back on.


----------



## Yukon_Jack (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone know if the new clicky would work on a 2AA Streamlight 1Watt Junior?


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 2, 2006)

What's the update on the IQ arrival now?


----------



## flashlight (May 2, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> What's the update on the IQ arrival now?



Should still be mid-May.


----------



## Bozzlite (May 2, 2006)

I received an E-mail a couple of days ago from the Web site (Trading Post Supply) that I had pre-ordered some of these new Nite Ize IQ switches.

The word now is that shipping has been delayed until June 17th. They have also removed this product from their web site for the time being, but all previous orders are still active.


----------



## flashlight (May 3, 2006)

Bozzlite said:


> I received an E-mail a couple of days ago from the Web site (Trading Post Supply) that I had pre-ordered some of these new Nite Ize IQ switches.
> 
> The word now is that shipping has been delayed until June 17th. They have also removed this product from their web site for the time being, but all previous orders are still active.



:huh2:  :shakehead


----------



## ViReN (May 3, 2006)

yes, its delayed by june / july....

I wonder why good products always get delayed.... :sigh: talk about LRI proton :sigh:

I hope it's not too late ....


----------



## AuroraLite (May 3, 2006)

Yikes! Another delay?! I had been waiting for this switch for the longest time, and hopefully, there is no auto-turn-off when it is finally released in Jun...or the user could turn off the auto-turn-off.


----------



## Bozzlite (May 3, 2006)

AuroraLite said:


> Yikes! Another delay?! I had been waiting for this switch for the longest time, and hopefully, there is no auto-turn-off when it is finally released in Jun...or the user could turn off the auto-turn-off.


 
Yes indeed, very frustrating. I just hope that when I do finally get them that they work with the Minimag and TLE-5 combo. I imagine that at the 50% setting it would be equivalent to the Nite Ize drop-in at full power. Also I imagine that the 25% setting would be about like a Dorcy 1AAA as far as out put goes. 

Also I imagine that the 15 minute timer would be a PITA if I wanted to use it in candle mode at 25% during a power outage or as a night light on a camping trip. 

My imagination is running wild, but I bet I'm pretty close.


----------



## Mr_Light (May 5, 2006)

Latest official word on the IQ Switch.

Here is a note I just received from Cari Allen at Nite Ize, Inc.
Dear Robert, 


I have updated specifics regarding the Nite Ize IQ switch that I wanted to share with you. The auto-off timer will be included (contrary to what I shared with you earlier), and will not be user-selectable. It is our experience that more often than not, flashlights are inadvertently turned on (frequently by kids or by “overstuffing a bag”) by someone other than by the user.

The timer is 14.5 minutes for the shut off.

At 13 minutes the light will flash to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 15 minutes. 

At 13.5 minutes the light will flash to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 15 minutes. 

At 14 minutes the light will flash to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 15 minutes. 

At 14.5 minutes the light will turn off unless it has been re-activated.

Additionally, the on/off timer is only active in the continuous light mode. It will not turn off in a strobe mode. I hope you will find this information helpful; your support of Nite Ize products is greatly appreciated. Please let me know if you have any additional questions and I would be happy to assist you.

Best regards,

Cari Allen
Nite Ize, Inc.
[email protected]
800-678-6483


----------



## AuroraLite (May 5, 2006)

Oh, this is way too early for an April fool joke, but sure it reads like one!!! 

After all this wait, and the auto-off is back on?! 

I thought it will be really nice not to have it since it totally defeat the purpose of candlemode--just imagine you are in some kind of emergency(say fixing something somewhere dark and rainy), and you need just a lower level of light so it can run and run....and the light keep turning off every 14.5 minutes...and you have to keep picking it up from a candlemode and reset it while the light keep slipping in hand. Another scenario, it is winter time and you are wearing your thick gloves, you put the minimag with IQ switch in a NiteIze headband and go to work in a snowy condition...now you have to restart/reset the light every 14.5 min?  

Also, one point worth mentioning is that if the user turn off the light at the IQ switch and twist the bezel all the way down(turn-off position)...then he/she will have a 'double-off' for the minimag, and the likelihood of it turning on by accident is totally minimize. Also, the rubber part for the IQ switch is recessed in, so even one more reason why an auto-off is not necessary since an accidental turn-on is not that like-ly. 

I mean if the light could accidental turn itself on by both twisting the bezel 'on' and pressing 'on' a recessed button, against all odds...how could a 14.5 min auto-off do any better to prevent it?


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2006)

AuroraLite said:


> Also, one point worth mentioning is that if the user turn off the light at the IQ switch and twist the bezel all the way down(turn-off position)...then he/she will have a 'double-off' for the minimag, and the likelihood of it turning on by accident is totally minimize. Also, the rubber part for the IQ switch is recessed in, so even one more reason why an auto-off is not necessary since an accidental turn-on is not that like-ly.


That's an excellent point, AuroraLite. Not much chance of both things hapenning at the same time to turn the light on. I am glad to have the auto-off function to prevent battery drainage (especially problematic with kids in the house).

We should keep in mind that Nite-Ize is having to work around an existing design of light, and there's only so much they can do with that kind of restriction.

Mr_Light :twothumbs on contacting Nite-Ize directly (and it's nice of them to actually reply with all those details). :thanks:


----------



## MattK (May 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm being told to expect the IQ switch in June now - sorry.


----------



## AlexSchira (May 6, 2006)

Well, on the bright side, you can set it in slow strobe and use it as a makeshift houselight during a blackout.

...Hope you like KISS concerts.


----------



## AuroraLite (May 6, 2006)

AlexSchira,

But with the new auto-off at 14.5, I don't think you can though--especially it is the only light source you have and it wants to turn dark every 15 min.


Greenled,

I see where you are coming from, and to some extent, yes it is probably a good solution to those who might intentionally turn on without remember turning it off. But as those scenario described, I surely will hope NiteIze could make it an option to allow user to turn off the 14.5min-auto-off or even completely go without it. I wouldn't even mind trying to get a groupbuy together just for the sake of that...

But don't get me wrong, I for sure do really appreciate NiteIze effort to bring cool accesories to the market, and certainly purchased many of their products in the past. So in the end, I would still most likely purchase the switch even with the auto-off, but just not as many as I would like to... :rock:


----------



## bodyguardlight (May 6, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a nite-ize C and D led upgrade lamp and i thought $9.00 was to much maney to pay without knowing how many lumens it might be?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 9, 2006)

The auto /off timer sours me on the Nite Ize IQ switch. Maybe someone will devise a mod to disable it?


----------



## Mr_Light (Jun 9, 2006)

For all of you wanting to get a head start on disabling the auto-time-out feature, here is a link (copied from earlier in this thread) to the schematic for the control circuit.


http://www.azoteq.co.za/data_sheets/pdf/AZB0152_ver1.4.pdf


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 9, 2006)

At least the strobe modes are unaffected by the time, letting us still use it as a beacon while camping and as a somewhat annoying but functional area light during a blackout. A few of us were dreaming about these things on low power going for days on end in candle mode, but so much for that. The timer would make me feel safe enough knowing I have a light that won't burn itself dead in a pocket or bag, but unfortunately, this is just another exaple of safety not being off-the-wall fun. I'll pick one up just to fool around with it and maybe find a use for it, but this is the first Nite Ize product I won't be buying in bulk for friends like I have with the LED upgrades and teir holsters.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone actually received and used one of these yet??


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 14, 2006)

It's mid June, I thought these things would have been in stores by now. Let me guess another delay?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2006)

Beacon of Light said:


> It's mid June, I thought these things would have been in stores by now. Let me guess another delay?



Here's a reply from them quoted from another thread -



russtang said:


> This email was from 6-13-06
> 
> 
> Dear Russ,
> ...



I think Ms.Allen must be swamped with email inquiries from CPFers & others including myself.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2006)

The end of the month is here and I haven't seen any IQ switches for sale at any of the retailers on Nite Ize web site.

Hopefully before the end of July now?


----------



## MattK (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Guys - I'm now being told the expected ship date is July 7th.

I'd like to put them on the site for pre-order but with vaporware like this I'd rather not take orders until I at least have a tracking number from NiteIze.

SOON!!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 6, 2006)

That's good to know, now I will be having one of these in my hands at the latest by next week (hopefully).


----------



## jburgett (Jul 10, 2006)

MattK,

Has your order shipped?
Thanks!

Jburgett


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Jul 10, 2006)

jburgett said:


> MattK,
> 
> Has your order shipped?
> Thanks!
> ...



Hi Jburgett,

They say it has - I'll believe when I have a tracking number.


----------



## ViReN (Jul 10, 2006)

MattK<CPF Supporting Dealer>: so you would be offering these for sale soon?


----------



## MattK (Jul 10, 2006)

ViReN said:


> MattK<CPF Supporting Dealer>: so you would be offering these for sale soon?



Yes, we actually listed them on the site last Thursday or Friday when we were promised they were in stock and ours would ship Friday/Monday.
LINK
FYI - Protons are coming soon too.


----------



## BR549 (Jul 10, 2006)

As an FYI - I noticed them on the Bass Pro Shop website. Looked like they were in stock. I don't really need another minimag conversion but for 8 bucks I might add one to my next order.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 10, 2006)

I just received my two IQ switches in the mail. I had ordered them through the Niteize web site and they were delivered from Playhard Inc. I managed to order through the Niteize web site only through a glitch in their software which was fixed several weeks ago.

I have tested them with a variety of MM LED drop-ins, Teralux, SMJLED, Niteize, as well as replacing the Kroll switch on my Streamlight LUX Jr. The bottom line is that so far they seem to work as advertized. It even allows my SL Lux Jr. to tail stand (can't with the Kroll Switch). I plan to confirm the Auto-Off works as designed later tonight (I assume it works...).

I assume the retailers should be getting theirs any day.


----------



## photonhoer (Jul 10, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting feedback from you guys who have actually gotten your hands on them. A VERY long wait, but we can hope to be pleased by the company actually getting things right from the outset!

John


----------



## MattK (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I just received my two IQ switches in the mail. I had ordered them through the Niteize web site and they were delivered from Playhard Inc. I managed to order through the Niteize web site only through a glitch in their software which was fixed several weeks ago.
> 
> I have tested them with a variety of MM LED drop-ins, Teralux, SMJLED, Niteize, as well as replacing the Kroll switch on my Streamlight LUX Jr. The bottom line is that so far they seem to work as advertized. It even allows my SL Lux Jr. to tail stand (can't with the Kroll Switch). I plan to confirm the Auto-Off works as designed later tonight (I assume it works...).
> 
> I assume the retailers should be getting theirs any day.



Which TerraLUX unit did you try them with TLE-5? I'm really hoping they can handle the current because that will make an awesome combo.


----------



## CM (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I just received my two IQ switches in the mail. I had ordered them through the Niteize web site and they were delivered from Playhard Inc. I managed to order through the Niteize web site only through a glitch in their software which was fixed several weeks ago.
> 
> I have tested them with a variety of MM LED drop-ins, Teralux, SMJLED, Niteize, as well as replacing the Kroll switch on my Streamlight LUX Jr. The bottom line is that so far they seem to work as advertized. It even allows my SL Lux Jr. to tail stand (can't with the Kroll Switch). I plan to confirm the Auto-Off works as designed later tonight (I assume it works...).
> 
> I assume the retailers should be getting theirs any day.



Are these reverse clickie types? I tried the terralux and hate reverse clickies. I'm also running a BB667 so high current handling is required.


----------



## MattK (Jul 10, 2006)

Woot! I just got my tracking number 

They'll be landing no later than this Friday 

The funny/dumb thing is that I have 4 orders in and I don't know what I'm getting...will it be just the first PO (from January) the first 2 PO's (Jan and March) The first 3 (Jan/March and May) or all 4 PO's?

So I have somewhere between 72 and 360 of them en route.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 10, 2006)

MattK said:


> Which TerraLUX unit did you try them with TLE-5? I'm really hoping they can handle the current because that will make an awesome combo.


 Yes I tried it with one of the older TLE-5s. I may give it a little longer test to see if it works for extended periods of time. So far so good.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 11, 2006)

CM, these are not reverse clickies - it's a digital switch.


Mattk said:


> The funny/dumb thing is that I have 4 orders in...


...and one of those is mine!  Can't wait to try it in every other light I can find.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> Yes I tried it with one of the older TLE-5s. I may give it a little longer test to see if it works for extended periods of time. So far so good.




Mr_light,

So is the "auto-off" a necessary feature of the IQ switch or your test result showed that it is not?(I sure hope not, since it will take away its emergency candle-light potential)

And it does work with Shoppe's Madmax sammy?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 11, 2006)

MattK said:


> Yes, we actually listed them on the site last Thursday or Friday when we were promised they were in stock and ours would ship Friday/Monday.
> LINK
> FYI - Protons are coming soon too.



$17.50 for International Air Mail for a $6.95 item.  Looks like I got to get them from somewhere else. :sigh:


----------



## CM (Jul 11, 2006)

flashlight said:


> $17.50 for International Air Mail for a $6.95 item.  Looks like I got to get them from somewhere else. :sigh:



Domestic shipping is $6.61  -- not much better. I think I'll have to find a different vendor or wait till they sell it at Target.


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2006)

CM said:


> Domestic shipping is $6.61  -- not much better. I think I'll have to find a different vendor or wait till they sell it at Target.



Try First Class Mail - it will be about 1/2 that.

UPS Ground rates are what they are, theres nothing we can do about that.


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2006)

flashlight said:


> $17.50 for International Air Mail for a $6.95 item.  Looks like I got to get them from somewhere else. :sigh:



Hi Flashlight,

We're working on coding air letter rates into the cart but it's been a very complicated and long process. In the meantime if you email me via CPF or directly via the website with your country I can arrange Air Letter rates for your order which should be under $5.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 11, 2006)

MattK said:


> Hi Flashlight,
> 
> We're working on coding air letter rates into the cart but it's been a very complicated and long process. In the meantime if you email me via CPF or directly via the website with your country I can arrange Air Letter rates for your order which should be under $5.



Thanks Matt. I greatly appreciate that. :thumbsup: PM & email sent.


----------



## jburgett (Jul 11, 2006)

I just placed my order for two from www.batteryjunction.com
Thanks MattK!

My testing plans include:
1) Nite-Ize 5mm kit - should work here no problem expected.
2) TerraLux TLE5 - next brighter step & higher current
3) Peak Caribbean with 2AA body - (my highest current setup) should replace the Kroll switch.

Earlier in the thread someone pointed to a 1amp max spec. If true, it should work on all three setups listed above.


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2006)

jburgett said:


> I just placed my order for two from www.batteryjunction.com
> Thanks MattK!
> 
> My testing plans include:
> ...



Thanks !

The first thing I'm gonna do (after shipping all of your order) is throw 2 on TLE-5's, one with alkalines and the other with lithiums and let them run all day and see what happens. If it works I think this may be the killer app for the IQ.

I'm also going to see if I can get my hands on a certain TerraLUX prototype that I hope to be announcing here soon...*teaser*


----------



## moses (Jul 11, 2006)

A key question for me is whether it can handle 1 amp at 4 volts....

Would be much grateful if someone can check.

Blessings,
Mo


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2006)

jburgett said:


> I just placed my order for two from www.batteryjunction.com
> Thanks MattK!
> 
> My testing plans include:
> ...



Thanks !

The first thing I'm gonna do (after shipping all of your order) is throw 2 on TLE-5's, one with alkalines and the other with lithiums and let them run all day and see what happens. If it works I think this may be the killer app for the IQ.

I'm also going to see if I can get my hands on a certain TerraLUX prototype that I hope to be announcing here soon...*teaser*


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 11, 2006)

MattK said:


> ... and let them run all day and see what happens. If it works I think this may be the killer app for the IQ.



Shoudn't that be , "and let them run for 13.5 minutes and then I click the button for it to run an additional 13.5 minutes?"

Seems like it would render a whole day useless if you had to wait around every 13.5 minutes.... Reminds me of that show "LOST" where they had to reset the timer every 128 seconds/minutes...


----------



## harryballs (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to say Matt provides awesome service. A true CandlePowerForums Supporter!






Thanks Matt!

Just ordered 4 IQ Switches!


----------



## CM (Jul 11, 2006)

MattK said:


> Try First Class Mail - it will be about 1/2 that.
> 
> UPS Ground rates are what they are, theres nothing we can do about that.



Missed the option to choose first class. Now that's more like it 

Anyway, before I order, does anyone know if this is a reverse clickie (ala Fenix) or can you operate these in a true momentary fashion?


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 12, 2006)

CM said:


> Missed the option to choose first class. Now that's more like it
> 
> Anyway, before I order, does anyone know if this is a reverse clickie (ala Fenix) or can you operate these in a true momentary fashion?


 This is an electronic IC controlled switch. This cannot be used in momentary fashion. Each click takes you through the three levels and two flash modes (see details earlier in this thread). If you pause a couple of seconds the next click will be off, but there is no way to do momentary.

Before anyone starts buying lots of these they need to read the product description (including the Autff timer that cannot be bypassed, only extended in 14 minute increments!).


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried this switch with an Arc LS yet?

Geoff


----------



## flashlight (Jul 12, 2006)

MattK said:


> Hi Flashlight,
> 
> We're working on coding air letter rates into the cart but it's been a very complicated and long process. In the meantime if you email me via CPF or directly via the website with your country I can arrange Air Letter rates for your order which should be under $5.



I want to say a BIG :thanks: to Matt & Batteryjunction.com for stepping up to let me get my order through. :goodjob:


----------



## heathah (Jul 12, 2006)

I was at the Bass Pro Shops in OKC today and saw they had the IQ Switch in stock. So, I had to pick up a couple. I tried it after I got home (and after a quick battery change) I found that it works very well. 

The only thing that bothers me is that it doesn't seem to screw on as tight as I would've thought. The outer lip of the switch does not seat against the end of the flashlight tube. It simply screws tight enough to keep the o-ring on the switch between the flashlight tube end and the outer lip of the switch itself. I guess this would be waterproof but I wonder how well it actually seals. Has anyone else tested the waterproofness of this light?


----------



## markdi (Jul 12, 2006)

are there 2 versions of this switch ?

in a picture I saw long ago the switch looked pretty nice and compact - not much bigger than a kroll.

I saw a picture recently and the switch looks like it is over an inch long. - I hope that I am nutz - wrong.

I want one for my arc ls but not if it is much bigger than a kroll.


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2006)

These have been a long time coming. I just ordered a couple from Matt to see if they'll work with my two MMMMags with 1W and 3W sammies. If they do, these will be revolutionary, especially at this price and I'll be so glad to get rid of those Krolls! The auto off doesn't bother me as I'm running unprotected Li-Ion cells but I understand why it would be to some. By the way, First Class Mail ordering from Matt is $4.45.


----------



## MattK (Jul 12, 2006)

harryballs said:


> I would like to say Matt provides awesome service. A true CandlePowerForums Supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Harry!

I'm wondering if you're wife is gonna kill you or just be glad the purchase was relatively inexpensive.


----------



## MattK (Jul 12, 2006)

markdi said:


> are there 2 versions of this switch ?
> 
> in a picture I saw long ago the switch looked pretty nice and compact - not much bigger than a kroll.
> 
> ...



Well the switch is just making it to market so truly there's only one real version but perhaps the pre-production prototypes were different?

I last saw the prototypes in March and they were definitely smaller than an inch, less than 1/2 of an ich IIRC.

I'll have most of the answers tomorrow ~11AM when the UPS truck arrives.


----------



## MattK (Jul 12, 2006)

Beacon of Light said:


> Shoudn't that be , "and let them run for 13.5 minutes and then I click the button for it to run an additional 13.5 minutes?"
> 
> Seems like it would render a whole day useless if you had to wait around every 13.5 minutes.... Reminds me of that show "LOST" where they had to reset the timer every 128 seconds/minutes...



LOL - yah pretty much but I'll be doing lots of other stuff while they run.

I <3 LOST.


----------



## flashlightlens (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you think these will work in a Pelican M6 LED? I just got a bunch and I'm thinking I might try to modify the clickie sleeve I have to see what happens.


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 12, 2006)

I went to BassPro shop after work today and picked up one of the IQ switches to evaluate inside and out. Here's some photo's of the circuit:
















I wasn't impressed with what I discovered. What I didn't like is that the first thing the current flows through is an inductor that uses very fine wire and has a very high DCR (D.C. resistance) of 2.5 Ohms. Yuck! This is how the circuit stays powered when the light is using the path to turn on the light at the same time. You have to have some electronics knowledge to understand what I'm saying. Basically it means that this design calls for a wasteful amount of power to run the circuit when the light is on. You will notice a substantial brightness difference with the IQ and then without the IQ switch, especially when using a mod such as a sammie that has a high current draw.

Neat product, but not very efficient and a good bit of brightness will be lost with the IQ switch.


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 12, 2006)

Any fixes for the problems you see Miller Mods?


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 12, 2006)

Grubbster said:


> Any fixes for the problems you see Miller Mods?



I' don't think there's an easy fix for this, but that may not be the case.


----------



## markdi (Jul 12, 2006)

so does any have a picture of one ?

will one work on a arc ls


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 12, 2006)

markdi said:


> so does any have a picture of one ?
> 
> will one work on a arc ls



I tried it with the L2P and while it didn't it fit of course, I was able to connect it and the inductor got very hot very fast. I don't recommended it for any more current draw than what MiniMag will draw with a standard bulb.


----------



## CM (Jul 12, 2006)

MillerMods said:


> I tried it with the L2P and while it didn't it fit of course, I was able to connect it and the inductor got very hot very fast. I don't recommended it for any more current draw than what MiniMag will draw with a standard bulb.



Now THIS is the kind of evaluation I want to see. :thumbsup: 2.5 ohms is a huge DCR. Take about 800mA through 2.5 ohms and you get 1.6W!!!! Just through the inductor. Form factor is too small to accept any inductor with low DCR. I don't think there's much mod potential to this switch to improve it. Great idea but poor execution.


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 12, 2006)

I should have also mentioned that the L2P was dimmed very considerably with IQ switch on the high setting compared to the stock switch.


----------



## jburgett (Jul 13, 2006)

So . . . if the high DC resistance makes it unusables for sammies, and/or Peak Carribean, etc. . .

It still may be a great match for the Nite-Ize 5mm cluster (of course), the SMJLED, or other low current long life options. I wonder if the Terralux TLE-5 is going to require too much current as well. Of course some of the voltage drop can be compensated for by the boost circuit, but it will have a corresponding loss of efficiency.

I'll be eager to see the results for more testing. Thanks for the info MillerMods!


----------



## CM (Jul 13, 2006)

jburgett said:


> Of course some of the voltage drop can be compensated for by the boost circuit, but it will have a corresponding loss of efficiency...
> 
> I'll be eager to see the results for more testing. Thanks for the info MillerMods!



The boost circuit can only do so much. 2.5ohms with just 500mA going through it is going to drop 1.25V. That will starve the converter and put it into "moon mode". I don't think this was designed for applications that we we're hoping to use it for. Those cheap nite-ize 3x5mmLED drop in may be the target application. They couldn't draw more than a couple hundred mA of current.


----------



## gl22man (Jul 13, 2006)

I can tell you this it does work with the sammies but not very well. Read my review here


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 13, 2006)

gl22man,

Thanks for the review, and others who had gotten their switch and written their comments about the conductor. I am no EE person, but from the feedback here, I got the vibe that it doesn't sound like it is going to be a total 'kroll' or Terralux clickie TCS-1 replacement, since it does either reduce the output too much or simply put a lux modded minimag directly into moon mode.

I think I am going to get one and verify it anyway, but I'd rather disappointed if the output from a sammie is indeed reduce almost half or significantly by this new switch...I had been waiting for this for sooo long and had such high expectation from it. :mecry: 

Though it might work mighty well with a 3 5mm cluster mod or SMJ, even a user might gain considerably longer runtime/usage from the light(but not continuously, remember the 14 auto-off timer...), with all due respect, what is one going to do with 50% or 25% output of an already low output light?(esp when it is not going to be a long runtime light with the timer) :candle:


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2006)

Dang, that's not good news. Should have waited until they were tested further. If they have this much resistance and reduce the output as much as people are reporting, they're worthless to me. Might be moddable though. Thanks for thr honest reports.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 13, 2006)

not good... It's alright, we'll find other applications... (hotwire multiple mode lights, anyone) :devil: (I know, I know, underdriving the bulb, shorter life, yada-yada-yada, but cool nevertheless.)


----------



## cave dave (Jul 13, 2006)

Might be real good for direct drive off a LiIon. The resistance would keep LED from frying up.

Cut down DD Lux Mini Mag on 1AA LiIon anyone?


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jul 13, 2006)

Built-in handwarmer!


----------



## Gene (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, with all the bad news, this thread sure sank to the abyss! 

I wanted to report that these I.Q. switches work very well with 1W sandwiches. I tried one in a MMMMag running a RYOJ 1W sammie and 14270 3.7V cell and it works perfect. No dimming, and all features work great. Even reduces the length and now the MMMMag has tail standing. I really like it! 

I tried it with a Lux 3 sammie and there's too much resistance with the resulting dimming as noted. So if you're running 1W sammies, these should work fine.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 19, 2006)

Gene said:


> I wanted to report that these I.Q. switches work very well with 1W sandwiches. I tried one in a MMMMag running a RYOJ 1W sammie and 14270 3.7V cell and it works perfect. No dimming, and all features work great. Even reduces the length and now the MMMMag has tail standing. I really like it!
> 
> I tried it with a Lux 3 sammie and there's too much resistance with the resulting dimming as noted. So if you're running 1W sammies, these should work fine.


Do those sammies have the same converter boards? I ask because gl22man tried a NexGen with T-bin Lux and it didn't work. I tend to think R & S-bins are matched with MM-type sammie boards... so we're (maybe?) comparing apples and prunes here.

:thinking: It could be a function of the converter, not so much the Lux... 

In any case, this is excellent news (for me, at least).

BTW, don't order via UPS... takes too long and it's more expensive... :green: ...two more days for delivery...


----------



## MattK (Jul 19, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Do those sammies have the same converter boards? I ask because gl22man tried a NexGen with T-bin Lux and it didn't work. I tend to think R & S-bins are matched with MM-type sammie boards... so we're (maybe?) comparing apples and prunes here.
> 
> :thinking: It could be a function of the converter, not so much the Lux...
> 
> ...



Yup - I've been testing them with the TerraLUX TLE-5 and they seem to work great. IMO there's no noticeable difference in output.


----------



## Gene (Jul 19, 2006)

greenLED,
Boy, good question and I wish I could give you a definitive answer. The lux 3 sammie I tried it with is not a Sandwich Shoppe item and was built by an unknown CPFer. It came in a HA3 MMMag I received in a deal about a year ago. The previous owner had no info on it. It is marked "lux 3" and is nice and white but using it with the I.Q. Switch dims it by at least 50%.

By the way, thanks much Matt for the great service!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 19, 2006)

Gene, what are the markings on the bottom of the converter?

Sounds like we're onto something (good) here.

Can't wait 'till mine arrive...


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 19, 2006)

Gene said:


> Man, with all the bad news, this thread sure sank to the abyss!
> 
> I wanted to report that these I.Q. switches work very well with 1W sandwiches. I tried one in a MMMMag running a RYOJ 1W sammie and 14270 3.7V cell and it works perfect. No dimming, and all features work great. Even reduces the length and now the MMMMag has tail standing. I really like it!
> 
> I tried it with a Lux 3 sammie and there's too much resistance with the resulting dimming as noted. So if you're running 1W sammies, these should work fine.



With a convertor and a Li-ion (3.7V) cell, you won't necessarily notice a difference in brightness because the switching regulator will compensate. But you will notice a substantial drop in runtime because power is being wasted.


----------



## ViReN (Jul 19, 2006)

has any one tried DD with Li-Ion with IQ Switch???


----------



## CM (Jul 19, 2006)

I bet if you can put an ammeter in line with the IQ switch with a constant current converter, you will notice a substantial increase in current draw compared with no IQ switch. As MillerMods pointed out, you will see big drop in runtime.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jul 19, 2006)

I received some IQ switches today, and they do work as advertised in my stock Arc LS, but with the aforementioned dimming compared to the stock Kroll. 

This is a major bummer IMO, but it sounds like some have experienced less dimming (with 1 watt LEDs?). Hopefully we can all pool our testing and come up with a list of lights/mods that the IQ works best with.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 20, 2006)

CM said:


> I bet if you can put an ammeter in line with the IQ switch with a constant current converter, you will notice a substantial increase in current draw compared with no IQ switch. As MillerMods pointed out, you will see big drop in runtime.


I predict 14.5 minutes to zero output!


----------



## teststrips (Jul 20, 2006)

I planned on using mine with my MJLED maglite - but it fails to work with this LED... light comes on at like 2% output and stays on... pressing the button does nothing. Switch works fine with standard bulb, but tested on 2 different MJ's and didn't work.

Anyone try this with the new SMJLED yet - if it works I'll probably spend the $$$ to get me one... switch is worthless to me as I don't want to use stock bulb.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 20, 2006)

For those with a Fry's store near-by, the IQ switches are now starting to appear in Fry's stores for $6.99.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 20, 2006)

teststrips said:


> I planned on using mine with my MJLED maglite - but it fails to work with this LED... light comes on at like 2% output and stays on... pressing the button does nothing. Switch works fine with standard bulb, but tested on 2 different MJ's and didn't work.
> 
> Anyone try this with the new SMJLED yet - if it works I'll probably spend the $$$ to get me one... switch is worthless to me as I don't want to use stock bulb.




I guess that too is a sad news to hear--I still haven't gotten one yet, but do hope the interference of the output is because of the lux bin but not about the convertor board...but as Millermod puts it, the runtime for sure will probably be much lessen. And now even the MJ might not work, and I would expect the SMJ might just as well yield the same result...but since the 13-14 min auto-off timer, I have already abandon the thought that it will be a good emergency-light-switch. What do they expect us to do with half or less output of the already dim original output of mm?

Let's just hope the li-ion with Minimini and direct drive will work fine...


----------



## greenLED (Jul 20, 2006)

I just saw the switch is offered at flashlightlens.com also.


----------



## underdust (Jul 20, 2006)

I tried it with a SMJLED last night, and sadly it did not work.


----------



## the_beast (Jul 20, 2006)

Will it work with an SMJLED and brand new primary lithiums? The extra voltage from the lithiums might be enough to light the LED properly.

If this provides any more useful light than before I might get one. I have 3 2/3AA Ni-MH batteris that should therefore work ok (3.6v battery, at 100mA should drop around 0.25v in the inductor to give me a nice bright 3.3-3.4v to the LED). I forget the specs on the IQ though (it's been a while since I was on the forum). Does it keep flashing when the flashlight is off? If so it won't be a good idea to use this with rechargeable batteries or if it gets left too long it may destroy the cells (although this should take a while for most reasonable capacity cells).

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gene (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm getting good runtime with the 14270 Li-Ion. Anyway, I use the low modes most of the time so the runtime will be superior as opposed to the old tailcap that just gave me the single high mode.

The red "beacon" light will flash until you tighten the bezel down completely to lock it out. Like I said, I like these switches and it now made my MMMMag a superior tiny light.


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 20, 2006)

Gene said:


> I'm getting good runtime with the 14270 Li-Ion. Anyway, I use the low modes most of the time so the runtime will be superior as opposed to the old tailcap that just gave me the single high mode.
> 
> The red "beacon" light will flash until you tighten the bezel down completely to lock it out. Like I said, I like these switches and it now made my MMMMag a superior tiny light.



Sounds like a great use for the Nite-Ize IQ switch.


----------



## teststrips (Jul 21, 2006)

the_beast said:


> Will it work with an SMJLED and brand new primary lithiums?



I don't believe the lack of voltage is the problem. I was thinking about the flashing that the tailcap does. The only way for the led in the tailcap to flash is for it to have power. This is done through sending a tiny bit of power through the bulb. I'm thinking the circitry (to control brightness) would also recieve power the same way. It just-so-happens that the SMJLEDs are so efficient that they are using that tiny little bit of power (thus the 2% constant) - but a bulb would simply pass through that tiny current.

well that's my theory as to why it doesn't work.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried this with (surprise surprise) the actual Nite Ize LED? Wondering if that is also dimmer compared to stock. Also this won't bring back the focusable beam just with the switch will it? I've heard others say they still get a focusable beam using different LED solutions.


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lighthound.com now has these for sale.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 22, 2006)

Hope someone will post when they are available in B&M stores.


----------



## teststrips (Jul 22, 2006)

Beacon of Light said:


> Hope someone will post when they are available in B&M stores.



why would you even want one? There sure is a lot of hype about these switches... I even got one thru the mail, but I was/am very disappointed with it...

1 - resistance is HIGH - your light won't be nearly as bright on high
2 - doesn't work with common mods such as the SMJLED
3 - gets hot quick + probably won't last long (will probably burn up) on mods that require more power than the stock bulb.

I sure wouldn't buy another one


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 22, 2006)

So the Kroll switch is the best bet? I was just trying to find an excuse to have a reason to keep using my Maglite.


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a CR2 tube for my MMMMag, (which is normally running the 14270 3.7V Li-Ion), and thought I'd try the switch using a Battery Station 3V primary CR2 cell. Worked great! I ran it for 14 1/2 minutes on high, (until the switch's circuitry shut the light off), and no dimming. Of course it's not quite as bright as the 3.7V unprotected, rechargeable 14270 cell, (which is slightly overdriving the luxeon), but it is still nice and it's great to know that the switch will work with both RCR2 and CR2 cells.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 22, 2006)

While at Frys today I saw this I couldn't resist and against my better judgement I bought 2 of these. Heck they aren't much more expensive than the (USA made) Kroll switch.

OK so one was DOA broken spring contact.
First I tried it with a mag AA with a pill from the shop. Hey it works.
So I then pulled the kroll out of an old groovy and stuck it into that. The results are ok. No the emitter doesnt put out as much light. But the trade off is I get 3 levels and strobe. auto off and a light finder. Not to bad for 7 bucks.
For some mods this is a good kroll replacement. 
For what it is it is ok.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Bozzlite (Jul 23, 2006)

I received 3 of these IQ switches a few days ago from Trading Post dot com. I must say I am disappointed. One of them does not work at all ( I just threw it in the trash). 

The other two seem to work as advertised, except that with the minimag OEM bulb and the Terralux TLE-5 drop-in module, the brightness is dimished by about 50% even on high. On the 3rd setting (25%) the minimag OEM bulb just barely glowed, kinda like a cigarette ash. 

With the Niteize drop in module, I couldn't see any difference in the brightness of the bulb between the IQ switch and the factory minimag switch on 100%. 

I have tried these switches on several different minimags with the TLE-5. All with the same results. The switch seems to reduce the output of the LED a lot. I don't know if this results in extended battery life, but I don't like the dimmer light.


----------



## jburgett (Jul 23, 2006)

Beacon of Light said:


> Has anyone tried this with (surprise surprise) the actual Nite Ize LED?



I have tried it with the Nite-Ize 3-led upgrade, as well as the Terralux TLE-5. It works very well with the 3-led upgrade, but the TLE-5 does appear slightly dimmer. I also tried it with a Peak Caribbean 2AA, and it was unusable. The Caribbean draws too much current for the IQ switch, and it just flickered rapidly.

I think the Nite-Ize IQ/3LED combo is going to be a very nice setup for my 5 year-old daughter. It's not too bright for her (like some of Dad's other lights), and the auto-off and "find-me" features will be very useful.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 23, 2006)

Disturbing to hear of DOAs apart from the poor performance with nearly everything except the NiteIze LED upgrade. Hope mine's not!


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a few of these and tried it with the Nite ize drop in and a 14500 battery in a cutdown MMag. I like this setup! It is as bright as the drop in in a regular MM. Only complaint is a high pitch whine coming from somewhere. Not sure if it is from the module or tail cap. No smoke yet though and I have run it twice till the stupid timer kicked in  . I sure wish they would have made that optional.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone know if Target or Walmart will be carrying these? They usually have some Nite Ize accessories. I checked Target last week and no IQ yet.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 25, 2006)

I got mine last week. Here's a few comments:

- The threads were defective on one of the switches. At first I thought it was because I was putting it in an *old* minimag, but the other switch (I bought 2!) worked flawlessly. The defective one won't screw more than half its length in any of the lights I tested.

Here's what I tried:

1. Minimag with AuroraLite's horwire mod: the switch works on all modes BUT, it makes the hotwire as bright as a stock minimag with depleted batteries. 

2. Minimag with Nite-Ize LED drop-in: I almost die on this one... it wouldn't turn on!! Instead it strobed madly (like slow PMW)... I was like  it won't even work with their own products... *Then* I tried it with new batteries... a completely different story!  The switch works as advertised, with all modes. I didn't notice much decrease in brightness.

3. Arc LSL: A slight decrease in brightness, but all modes work fine.

Pending: minimag with TLE-5 (couldn't find mine), minimag with stock bulb, minimag with different flavors of sammies (I only have an R-bin shortstacked MM+ sammie at the moment, gave the others away or lost them).


In any case, I think they're cheap and the modes are cool to have. I can see them being useful as blinkers for a bike ride or something. I'm disappointed that they alter the output so much. Still, I plan to get a couple more for my beater minimags.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 25, 2006)

Awww man! I was hoping it worked good, I wanted to mod my L2P switch to fit one of this. Guess not! Maybe droping an email to Niteize to fix that resistor thing.

AlexGT


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 25, 2006)

I would suggest a mod but opening them is difficult and space is somewhat limited.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 26, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I got mine last week. Here's a few comments:
> 
> - The threads were defective on one of the switches. At first I thought it was because I was putting it in an *old* minimag, but the other switch (I bought 2!) worked flawlessly. The defective one won't screw more than half its length in any of the lights I tested.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the data, I now won't hold my breath to receive these switches. For a little while, I thought these will be the ultimate one-stop switch for every minimag modders...it seems like we still have a long way to go. But the good thing is there is one more items to mod and destroy now. :devil:

If any more EE talents came out with a new mod based on this switch, please kindly show us!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2006)

I bought 3 of these IQ switches from Matt's Battery Junction, and have mixed opinions. 

On the positive side, with *FRESH Coppertop alkaline batteries* _(voltmeter reading of *2.02V*)_, all three IQ's worked in all 5 modes (full, medium, low, slow strobe, fast strobe) with Terra Lux 5, & both Sandwiche Shoppe Nexgen 500mA & 750mA drop in kits. 

They all screwed in properly, and also have the blinking red LED feature while in any of the 5 light on modes, or when light is clicked off on the 6th click. You have to keep the head turned to on position, and twisting it off ends the red LED.

On the Negative side are two significant problems. First there is a decrease in lumen output with all three LED's, which is not as noticeable with the fresh AA's...I'm guessing 20%.

The main problems start when you have decreased battery voltage. The lumens drop dramatically, in proportion to the dropping voltage.

I had two other sets of Coppertop batteries that measured *1.66V & 1.48V*. 

The 1.66V set would only allow the IQ to turn all 3 drop in LED's on or off. None of the other 4 modes would work. I'm guessing the lumen output was 50-60% of original cap.

The 1.48V batteries would not turn on the TL-5, but did still turn the Nexgen 500 & 750 on and off. The light output was 30-50% of the original cap.

I don't know at what exact voltage the full 5 modes stop working, but obviously it is somewhere between 2.02V and 1.68V, which makes the practical use of this IQ cap very limited. I now wish I had only bought one.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 26, 2006)

Should all those voltages be doubled? I feel like i'm missing something.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Should all those voltages be doubled? I feel like i'm missing something.



:hairpull: 

Are you serious?

Obviously, each of the AA batteries had the above voltages...which should have been realized when I said the 2.02V was with fresh batteries. 

I assumed that people would know that I measured one battery, and would be able to multiply x 2 if needed. Sorry to put you through such strenuous mental gymnastics. The point was showing the limited benefit of reduced voltage with the IQ. 

:sigh:


----------



## Archangel (Jul 26, 2006)

I wasn't sure after reading that two other sets measured 1.66v and 1.48v, which implies that those particular values are the sum of the battery voltages. I just asked for some clarification. You didn't need to get all bent out of shape.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 26, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> :hairpull:
> ...
> Sorry to put you through such strenuous mental gymnastics. The point was showing the limited benefit of reduced voltage with the IQ.


No need to get jumpy and personal over a simple matter as that, Lux. I was as confused as Archangel.


----------



## MillerMods (Jul 26, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> The main problems start when you have decreased battery voltage. The lumens drop dramatically, in proportion to the dropping voltage.



A couple of things here, first there is a huge voltage drop across the tiny low current inductor they are using in the IQ switch. It's D.C. resistance is ~2.5 ohms. At just 500mA of current draw, that's a loss of 1.25 volts! Many if not all of these Lux drop-ins will require as much or more current than 500mA. Second, I've written the IQ switch off as being for casual users using the stock hotwire and is only going to offer some features, but at a cost of performance.

The bottomline is that no matter what drop-in is used or even if it's left with the stock hotwire, output and runtime calculated together will be about 50% less area on a chart compared to not using the IQ switch....


----------



## greenLED (Jul 26, 2006)

I wonder how the BlackDiamond folks implemented their IQ design with no apparent loss in brightness (or maybe there is, but we can't gauge it because we haven't seen the lights without the IQ in place). :thinking: 

The need for fresh batts ticked me off. No point in having a low level setting if you can't use it...


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2006)

For what I wanted, these have worked perfectly and I'm really sorry that for others, they've been a big disappointment.

Hey MillerMods,
You're the expert and have much talent with this sort of thing. Come up with a fix that won't be too expensive and you'll be a hero and also make some bucks!


----------



## CM (Jul 26, 2006)

The way the IQ switch works is that the load gets power from the battery with a 93% duty cycle, the remaining 7% is used to power the IQ switch (charge a capacitor) So in effect, you're using PWM to the load with a 93% duty cycle. This and the high DCR inductor (not really sure why that's in series with the load) contributes to the poor performance with high current loads. The folks that designed this should have realized that people are going to put all kinds of load on this thing from lowly 3x5mm drop-ins to high current incandescents to real high current switching regulators. I think it's a great idea, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired for some of us. I still may buy one and pick it apart to see if I can make any improvements (mods?) to make it perform better with sandwiches but my plate is extremely full right now.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 26, 2006)

a hack enabling them to work with sammies/Lux modules would be killer!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2006)

CM said:


> The folks that designed this should have realized that people are going to put all kinds of load on this thing from lowly 3x5mm drop-ins to high current incandescents to real high current switching regulators.



I assume you're joking. WARNING: RHETORICAL QUESTION..Should GM design all their engines knowing that somewhere, some hot-rodder is going to use nitro in them? What would they then cost if GM designed a product to be bulletproof for the .1% (that's point one percent) of extreme users? Isn't that exactly what you're asking Nite Ize to do?

It's a product that will have a great deal of utility for the masses and will probably increase curiosity about LED technology in general. Take it for what it is and use it (or not, as your needs dictate) accordingly.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm with Tesla on this one - it was meant as complement to the drop-ins. The world of high-end lights and modders starts and ends with CPF.


----------



## bruner (Jul 30, 2006)

Just got mine from Lighthound.

I don't even have a minimag yet... The switch was too enticing .

I had fun testing it though. I have one of those CR2 .5w lights from advancedmart. Thought the threads don't match (shame too), I was at least able to test it and it worked great.

I just read this entire thread but may have missed a few things.

Can anyone clarify what other flashlights (be them Chinesse or whatever) that this switch might match threads with? I realize that it's going to require about 3volts, but I would love to use this switch on a CR2 or CR123 battery light.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## MattK (Aug 1, 2006)

bruner said:


> Can anyone clarify what other flashlights (be them Chinesse or whatever) that this switch might match threads with? I realize that it's going to require about 3volts, but I would love to use this switch on a CR2 or CR123 battery light.
> 
> Dan



Probably none - the cell diameter for AA's is so much smaller it's unlikely a light made for CR2's or CR123A's could use one of these switches without some sort of adapter.


----------



## bruner (Aug 1, 2006)

MattK,

You are correct and I think I found the perfect combination...

Not to hijack the thread, but if you would be interested in a CR2 LED light that would work with the IQ switch, check this thread out.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127492

All it would need is an adapter ring.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## greenLED (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anybody else had issues with the threading on these? MattK replaced one of the ones I bought because the threads weren't working properly. I got the replacement yesterday, and this one doesn't work either! There's a gap of about 1/8 - 1/16" between the top of the battery tube and the o-ring (size of the gap depends on how tight I want to tighten the switch).

I tried it in several different minimags, and in all my Arc LS tails... same results. The other switch I have threads perfectly onto all of those. It's this second one that seems messy, even after getting a replacement. :help:


----------



## MattK (Aug 1, 2006)

bruner said:


> MattK,
> 
> You are correct and I think I found the perfect combination...
> 
> ...



Dan,

Here's the problem I perceive - that's only .5W/12 lumens to start - a 1W TLE-5/IQ combo would output a lot more light even with the output drop from the switch and it's all plug and play. If we work with the 20% output drop previously posted that's still 40 lumens from the TLE-5/IQ combo in the AA minimag.

Ooops - so I did some experimenting while typing this post and I just cob jobbed an IQ with a 3W L3 Iota running on 1CR123A and after a flash of light I do believe I just killed the IQ.


----------



## bruner (Aug 1, 2006)

MattK,

I appreciate your response and I'm sorry for your loss .

It's all for the sake of science though 

In your response, I'm a bit lost... What is a "TLE-5"?

Concerning the CR2 light from advancedmart, to me (and this is strictly empirical study), I don't notice a difference in output strength using or not using the IQ switch.

I'm really happy with how it worked. There was a clear difference in light levels as I progressed through the differenct settings of the IQ switch.

I love that little light from advancedmart too... In my case, it's a poor man's CR2 Ion, just a bit larger and a heck of a lot cheaper (no offense to the CR2 Ion, I truely am a fan).

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## greenLED (Aug 2, 2006)

bruner said:


> In your response, I'm a bit lost... What is a "TLE-5"?


Bruner, the TLE-5 is Terra-Lux's Mini-Star 2 Luxeon drop-in.


As a followup to my previous problems with the IQ switch not threading properly. There is a fingernail gap between the bottom of the switch and the top of the battery tube in my "good" switch (see center pic below, on the Arc tail, but notice there's no gap on the first pic -right side- I posted). However, the one switch with the bad threads has a 2mm gap! Here are some pics that I took last night:

My 2 switches, on Arc LS 2AA tail and minimag (bad on left, good on right):




IQ switches and minimag tailcap on LS clickie tail (bad IQ, good IQ, minimag cap):


 

 



 I had the same gap while trying to put the IQ switch onto minimags, but I didn't take pics of that. 

I played "LEGO" with a couple of different krolls, minimag tails and the IQ switches. It's definitely an issue with the threading. Whether it's an issue with the Arc threading, the Mag threading, or the IQ switches threading is still unclear to me, as I don't have the tools to measure thread gauge. I'm still puzzled that other people haven't reported this.

Anyway, I actually found a couple of minimags (I have "a few" ) where the "bad" IQ switch fits more or less OK (the gap is still larger than the "fingernail gap" shown in the pics, but at least the o-ring is covered). I think I'll keep the second switch for now. 

If MattK could alert the manufacturer of this issue, though, it'd be great - I think their tolerances may be waaay off. It'd suck for a regular customer to buy one of these only to discover the switch doesn't thread into their minimag properly.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 2, 2006)

bruner said:


> In your response, I'm a bit lost... What is a "TLE-5"?



From Matt's site, the TLE is a Terra Lux easy drop in mod which dramatically increases light output from stock MiniMag AA light.

The Sandwich Shoppe has even stronger ones. I love both the Nexgen 500 & 750 shown on this page.


----------



## MattK (Aug 2, 2006)

Dan - I don't see the output difference either but a few people in this thread have said they detect one.

LuxLuthor - soon I'll be announcing the brightest AA MM upgrade evAr here on CPF - and for a lot less money than the Nexgen 750.


----------



## jburgett (Aug 2, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Whether it's an issue with the Arc threading, the Mag threading, or the IQ switches threading is still unclear to me, as I don't have the tools to measure thread gauge. I'm still puzzled that other people haven't reported this.



I bought two IQ's, and one of them has a similar thread problem that you discovered! :thumbsdow 
Very frustrating, but at least one of them fit.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 3, 2006)

MattK said:


> LuxLuthor - soon I'll be announcing the brightest AA MM upgrade evAr here on CPF - and for a lot less money than the Nexgen 750.


 
Sounds interesting but will it work with the IQ switch?


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Sounds interesting but will it work with the IQ switch?



Heh - we shall see


----------



## bruner (Aug 6, 2006)

greenLED said:


> My 2 switches, on Arc LS 2AA tail and minimag (bad on left, good on right):





greenLED said:


> http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=niiqonarcandmmbodswv7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the same thing happen, but I was desparate and took desparate measures.

Don't attempt this if you are concerned about damaging your miniMAG or your IQ switch...

I "force threaded" it. Meaning, I turned in the IQ switch as far as I could with normal torque, then forced it a bit further. I then unscrewed the IQ switch, and cleaned the treads of any debre. I repeated this over and over and eventually, the IQ switch seated properly onto the miniMAG.

Towards the end I used a bit of silicone grease, and looking back, it might have been a better idea to use the grease from the start.

Anyow, my IQ switch fits perfectly now with no damage to either item.

Do this at your own risk!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Sounds interesting but will it work with the IQ switch?



More than a month already but still no sign of my IQ switch though.... :sigh:


----------



## MattK (Aug 25, 2006)

flashlight - Shoot me an email with your order number and I'll send the customs declaration number- you local postal or customs office can often use that to locate the package.


----------



## Gene (Aug 27, 2006)

Keep us posted Matt! I'm still enjoying mine in my MMMMag running the RYOJ 1W. Still working perfectly and nice bright, white light. In fact even with the IQ switch, it's as bright as my Fenix L2P!

By the way, I bought both of my switches from Matt, and neither one has greenLED's problem. They both screw down completely flush and level.


----------



## Illum (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/852c/

$8


----------



## flashlight (Aug 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> flashlight - Shoot me an email with your order number and I'll send the customs declaration number- you local postal or customs office can often use that to locate the package.



Email sent but not sure if it'll do any good with the tracking though. :sigh:


----------



## MattK (Aug 28, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/852c/
> 
> $8



So.. they charge more and don't support the community?


----------



## eebowler (Sep 23, 2006)

For those who it's not obvious to, the IQ switch does not work with single 1.5V cell flashlights. I tried it in my 1AA maglite with minipro and it did not turn on.


----------



## eebowler (Sep 23, 2006)

For those who it's not obvious to, the IQ switch does not work with single 1.5V cell flashlights. I tried it in my 1AA maglite with minipro and it did not turn on.


----------

